# trying to get rid of our hedgies



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

In a previous post of mine, I was talking about how my mom and gram are trying to get rid of our hedgies. I'm doing everything I can think of to make the situation better. We put an air purifier(or something like that), and I thought it worked wonderful. I barely could smell them. My grandma kept complaining, and my mom is stressed to the max.

She takes all of her stress on me. (Like I need it, I am a stinkin' teenager...I have my own problems) It could be anything, like how she is going to get me to drivers ed(btw my first class is today ). I am sick of it, and I'm so stressed out.

All they do is complain about the hedgehogs. They say that they want them to die, and ask how old they are, all the time. Today my mom and gram got in a fight about them. My mom knows how much we love them, but has asked us if we can give them to a good home many times.

I know it sounds horrible, but lately I have been considering it. I just can't take it anymore. When we first got Bruno(my hedgie), everyone loved him. Then mom found Fabio(my sister's hegdie), and bought him. Then like 5 months later, she saw a huge, overweight hedgie in the pet store, and felt bad for her. And guess what? She brought her home. 

And now she is saying that she was all against buying the hedgehogs. I just don't get it.

My aunt just invited us to come to a vacation in Maine with her and some of our family. She is staying for a week, and we could come any day and stay as long as we want.(up to a week).

We said that we didn't want to go. I have no reason to go, and my sisters don't want to. And we aren't leaving the hedgies with my mom and gram again. My grandma starting yelling at me, and saying that the stupid animals will be fine. I'm still not going to go. And I have no ride anyways.

I don't know what to do. Can someone help me? I think I need advice or something, right about now. I'm just glad I'm out of the house right now, because I can't stand to be aorund my gram anymore.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I am sorry you are going through this. It is tough to be a teenager. I wish I could give you advice.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounds like there's a lot going on at home. Perhaps, one way for the adults to deal with it is to have a scapegoat... or scape-hedgies. I'm sorry 

If it does come down to needing to turn your little ones over to someone else, please contact the Hedgehog Welfare Society: http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

It just feels like my life is consuming me. My sisters and I babysit 3 days a week, I have drivers ed., I'm behing the average pace in school, I just can't take it anymore. 

To top it off, Maggie our 6 month old cat, got outside and got pregnant. She had four healthy kittens, 2 weeks ago. 

I'm begining to almost hate my mom and gram. Now, I know that is very wrong...but why would I like them now? All they do is fight, and yell. 

smhufflepuff: Thanks, I'll check out the website. I think that we are going to have to turn them over to someone else.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, I'm so sorry that you are having to deal with all of this.  Being a teenager is really tough. HWS will take good care of your hedgies' placements if need be.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that your life is rough right now. Getting out of the house for walk, coffee. A movie, etc is a good idea. I hope that you find a good place for your hedgies, and maybe in a few years you can try again. Also, good luck with those kittens!


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for understanding. I checked out the website, and I think that we are going to fill out the HWS Relinquishment Form. I just want my little hedgie to go to a good home. I love him so much, and want the best for him.


----------



## Jd In Van (Jul 9, 2010)

Unfortunately this is what happens often when children and teenagers have pets of their own (though I don't understand why your mother kept buying hedgehogs if she didn't want them). Ultimately, and while I know teenagers can be very responsible (infact it sounds like you are extremely responsible by recognizing this situation is unhealthy for your pets and seeking a better one for them for which I applaud you), they aren't in complete control of thier lives and environments. Which is why I always tell young people if they want a pet that their parents do not want to wait until such time that they are physically and financially independant. 

Again, I know this is probably an extremely diffecult choice, you clearly love your pets well enough to recognise and put their health and well being before your happiness and I really applaud you for it. It's very responsible and mature of you. I'm sure one day in a few years when you have a home of you're own you'll make another hedgehog very very happy.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Jd In Van: I know what you mean, and I agree.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry it's coming down to this. It sounds like your mother and grandmother wouldn't bother listening to you if you tried to talk things out, so it probably wouldn't be overly helpful to tell you to try that.

If you do have to give your babies away, and you need someone to talk to, don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

yes, HWS will help. just do it through them.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry you have to do this, I can't imagine how awful it is for you.  I really hope the HWS is able to find them good homes (maybe nearby, where you can visit), and your family will get off your back. You don't deserve that. Congrats on starting driver's ed, hope you have fun.

If you ever need someone to talk to, feel free to PM me. ((Hugs))


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone  You have all been very kind.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have very good news! I still have Bruno and he's not going anywhere! I'm also making money now, so I can pay for food and some of the other stuff. I am so happy  My mom and gram haven't complained for awhile now.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is really great news, I'm glad things have gotten better for you


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is awesome! So glad you didn't have to give them up.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad for you! And I'm glad that you have updated us. It's good to know.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

I just couldn't let him go. I love him so much. And when he cuddles up by me, and falls asleep...he's just so cute  And hopefully soon I'll have my own place...just a couple more years.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm so happy for you! He is so lucky to be so loved!


----------

